# How do I determine my version & update my motherboard drivers?



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I was recently told by ATI that the reason my new video card drivers weren't installing properly was because my motherboard drivers were outdated. They told me I must upgrade those first. 

How do I determine what motherboard and what chipset or whatever I have, and then how do I update them???

If somebody could walk me through this, step by step, that would be great.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Everest will tell you what mobo etc you have, from there you can update you mobo drivers, if that indeed is the problem 
http://www.majorgeeks.com/search.php


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

First of all heres the link to the drivers

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...DIM_PNT_P4_XPS_G2&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

This will tell you what inside your PC.

EverestHome


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

This is from Everest. Can you help me based on this?



> Motherboard:
> CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
> Motherboard Name Dell Dimension XPS Gen 2
> Motherboard Chipset Intel Canterwood i875P/E7210
> ...


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I feel sure that you have a 875 chipset, but first of all you need to positively verify your chipset.

Download the Intel Chipset ID utility here;

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...ID=861&DwnldID=8264&strOSs=All&OSFullName=All Operating Systems&lang=eng

You can save the download to your desktop of just open it. It you save it to your desktop, double click the ChipUtil.exe icon and a box will open and at the top of the box will be the detected chipset. If the detected chipset says Intel(R) 875 Chipset Family then your chipset is an 875.

Go here; http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-009242.htm and under Driver Downloads Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility, click on Download

In the next windows that opens choose your operating system and click *GO*

In the next window that opens will be INF Update Utility [INFINST_AUTO.EXE] the Ver.# will be 8.2.0.1014

Click on download and download and install the update.

*IF THE CHIPSET UTILITY DOES NOT IDENTIFY YOUR CHIPSET AS AN 875 CHIPSET DON'T DOWNLOAD AND INSTALL THE UPDATE.*


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

On the link bonk provided in post #3 there is an Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility listed, it is the 10th update in the list.

You may want to try this update first and see if it solves your problem. If the Dell update doesn't solve the problem, then follow the instructions in post #5.

All the chipset driver does is tell the motherboard how to configure the other drivers. With all the new video cards and drivers out today apparently the chipset doesn't know how to configure the latest ATI driver.


----------

